# Sadzīves tehnika >  Saeco magic

## Gints_lv

Nodega varistori RV5 un RV3, tas ir uz dozatora klapi un sildelementu, kāpēc ? Tagat jaiet dzert alus, rīt skatīsimies tālāk. Varbūt kādam ir kādas idejas, jo ar kafijas automātu elektroniku ķēpājas retais.

----------


## Gints_lv

Viena Villa sāka uzvesties, lēni grozīt presgrupu, vainīgs T1 - TIP33C , ielikām BD245C no vecāka automāta, pagaidām strādā. 
Kā pārbauda varistorus 7N432 vai K275.

----------


## ansius

varistori deg ja ir problēmas ar slodzi vai tiristoriem. un viņus vienkārši nomaina, nevis pārbauda

----------


## Gints_lv

Villa sāka taisīt vēsu kafiju, nomainijām KTY S MG 10-7, palīdzēja.

----------

